# Beyond BOW Plans Pheasant Hunt for Women



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Beyond BOW Plans Pheasant Hunt for Women on Sept. 19 in Rapid River
Contact: Sue Tabor 517-241-2225 
Agency: Natural Resources	


July 22, 2009
The Department of Natural Resources' Becoming an Outdoors-Woman (BOW) program will hold a Beyond BOW pheasant hunt on Saturday, Sept. 19, at Black Duck Sporting Clays in Rapid River. The facility is located at 9288 25.75 Lane in Rapid River.

The hunt will include the opportunity for each hunter to take three birds, shooting clays with different scenarios, guides, dogs and lunch.

The program will begin at 9 a.m. with a brief welcome and safety briefing. At 9:30 a.m., there will be a gun check and then at 10 a.m. the group will be split in half. More experienced shooters will go out in to the fields for the first hunt, while less experienced shooters will go through the facilities sporting clays course.

At noon, a lunch will be provided by Pheasants Forever, and at 1 p.m. the groups will switch, with the more experienced going through the sporting clays course, while the less experienced tries their luck in the fields hunting pheasants.

A bird cleaning demonstration and activity will take place at 3:30 p.m., and the day will conclude at 4:30 p.m. A recipe sheet for preparing pheasant will be provided to all participants.

The program costs $75, which includes all instruction and lunch. Enrollment is limited to 12 participants. Participants are asked to bring their own gun and high brass ammunition for hunting and target ammunition for shooting clays. Previous experience with a firearm is required for this program. Some guns and ammunition will be available.

This event will be held rain or shine. Interested participants should register online at the DNR's BOW Web site at www.michigan.gov/bow.

For more information on this event, contact Sue Tabor at 517-241-2225 or Sharon Pitz at 906-228-6561.


----------



## 1wildchild (Apr 14, 2003)

If you have never been on a phez hunt, this is a great time. I did this trip several years ago (then it was a two day event). You learn a lot and have a great time! Besides that, when else will you get do shoot a round of sporting clays and have a three bird hunt for only $75.00?


----------



## Outdoor Gal (Sep 9, 2008)

That's a great deal! I went on a BOW pheasant hunt a couple years ago also and had a blast.

I wish I could make it, but Rapid River's a bit far and that's the date of my baby shower. I can't believe I'm already missing early doe season for a baby shower, even if it is my own. lol.


----------

